# 1996 Jetta - Why no Glove Box????



## ohiovw (May 19, 2008)

I just bought my first volkswagen......it's a 1996 GLS and it does not have a glove box!
Could somebody here please let me know if one is available? 
Thx
TR


----------



## thaking88 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: 1996 Jetta - Why no Glove Box???? (ohiovw)*

i have the same problem in my 1995 jetta vr6 i was told its the wolfberg edition which leaves out the glove box to make the car lighter?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 1996 Jetta - Why no Glove Box???? (thaking88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaking88* »_i have the same problem in my 1995 jetta vr6 i was told its the wolfberg edition which leaves out the glove box to make the car lighter?

lol, that's a good one.
In late '94, the US spec golf and jetta deleted the glove box and put in a passenger side air bag. (so that tells you that where your airbag is used to be a nice size {map compartment} glove box). Then in late '96 the US spec golf and jetta continued to use the upper part of the dash for the airbag and put a lower glove compartment in.
There have been some folks who removed the passenger side airbag, went to a wrecking yard and picked up a 93 or 94 upper glove box, installed it and now they have 2.


_Modified by 77kafer at 8:23 AM 5-30-2008_


----------

